# RRR for Tyco



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So it was pretty cool to see Road Race Replicas (RRR) decide to re-pop some of the AFX wheels and offer them to fit Tyco and Tomy as well. I probably had the most interest in the ones to fit Tyco, in particular for stock car use. With that in mind I placed my order and a few weeks later they are here.

For $4 you get the rear rims, front rims with tires, and front axle.









Installation was straightforward as the rims have a pass-thru axle design like the NOS AFX stuff. The fit of the finished product installed on a later version Tyco X2 chassis (aka Mattel HPX2) has it just fitting thru a standard tech block. Buzzing off a little material behind the rim should buy a few extra thousandths to play around with.









All four wheels rolled true without wobble-age, but I did thumbnail off a bit of rubber flash from one of the front tires to get it to seat on the rim better.









On-track testing commenced, swapping out the traction mags for weight slugs and using Wizzard PVT-01 rears for gription and a NASCAR diecast COT body for added weight. Testing on the big routed Darlington HO oval showed the rims to run true and the PVT-01s were a good match for the rear rims. :thumbsup:









So this pair was the 5-Slot design, I also grabbed some TAs, Factories and Steels to play with. I have to say these delivered just as advertised. I will probably order some to fit Tomy next week if the cat's vet bill from this weekend doesn't bankrupt me first.

Thanks. :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME!! I ll have to get some! Thanks for the info.

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have to love their options! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*RRR for TYCO*

Very cool news ! Thanks for posting this info up ! 

Bear :wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*RRR for TYCO*



WesJY said:


> AWESOME!! I ll have to get some! Thanks for the info.
> 
> Wes


Ya i can see you stocking up juuuuuust a few ! LOL

Bear :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice wheels!! I gots to get me some too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks for posting this up Doba...*

Oooooooooooooh man! :woohoo:

My head is going to explode...BOOM...hOLY mOLeY!!

Bob...gotta get some...zilla

P.S. Hope your cat is O.K.?


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the rim application info & the stock car looks great. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well the Steels are drilled off-center on the rears for both pairs I got :freak: It is quite noticeable when you look at the axle hole in relation to the 'lug nuts' pattern on the wheel.










However, the TAs and Factories are OK. I mounted all of them up today. Looks like the Steels will be shelf queens for me.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Carp!!! That's not good news. The steelies are the main rims I want.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Well the Steels are drilled off-center on the rears for both pairs I got :freak:


The very reason I have never sprung for these... I can't afford a single pair that doesn't roll... Shame too, those are nice lookin. No budget for "almost".


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Have you tried contacting RRR? most small time guys will make the effort to keep you happy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

...but the good news is that the set of front and rear ansens mags are good 
Doba?

...how many sets didja sample?

Wouldnt it be great if they were consistent?!!!!!!!!!

Please keep us aprised.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

$4.00 is a great deal in relation to @ the shows ! They also have the best price for the 3R #818 wheels ( $4.00 ) in relation to other suppliers.
I like the original AFX style mags better that the 5 spoke's now on the 
X-tractions/ AFX clones so I will order a few sets when money is not so tight.Also I notice that the X-traction front tires come off when you even look finny @ them & I have to replace them.

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Who yah gonna call? It wasn't Ghostbusters...lol*



1976Cordoba said:


> Well the Steels are drilled off-center on the rears for both pairs I got :freak: It is quite noticeable when you look at the axle hole in relation to the 'lug nuts' pattern on the wheel.
> 
> However, the TAs and Factories are OK. I mounted all of them up today. Looks like the Steels will be shelf queens for me.


Doba,

Hey I just put in an order with Phil from rrr on the phone and went ahead & ordered up some Tyco Steelies. I told him about the Steelies axle hole in relation to the "lug nuts" pattern on the wheel.

Phil said he had noticed that also so, he put a set on and ran them. They worked fine he said. He mentioned with the injection molding process the front part of the mold has to be able to be movable. He told me they were fine and the molded front didn't match the hole just right but, didn't cause the rims to be out of whack.

So with this in mind Doba have you run the Steelie rims on your TYCO chassis yet?

When my order shows up I will mount and post up how they worked. Hope they work like Phil said they would....Zoom, Zoom!!

Have ordered lots of rrr t-jet rims from Jag Hobbies before. Didn't think I had ever called RRR and ordered directly but, he did have my old address and showed I ordered back in 2001...lol 

Just put in a good sized order. More than I should have but, sometimes yah just gotta say...what the heck. 

Bob...what the heck...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well . . . to me that sounds like a load of BS, honestly. When I put power to them on a chassis the Steelies turned into Wobblies. Might be acceptable for looks for cruising or shelf queen use but not in a racing application, which is what I mostly am interested in.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Well . . . to me that sounds like a load of BS, honestly. When I put power to them on a chassis the Steelies turned into Wobblies. Might be acceptable for looks for cruising or shelf queen use but not in a racing application, which is what I mostly am interested in.


O.K. then...thanks for that information. :thumbsup:

Doba,

Hope you didn't think I was calling you a liar. 

Well now Phil knows what people are saying and maybe he will correct the situation? I like to go full blast fast on my home layout also so, wobblies are not going to cut it for me...dang. :freak:

I'm looking forwards to getting the TYCO slotted rims BIG TIME!! 
They are going to look Tuff with Bruces Trick Truck bodies. :thumbsup:

Bob...loaded up...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bobhch said:


> . . .
> Doba,
> 
> Hope you didn't think I was calling you a liar . . .
> ...


Oh no, No Problems 

What I gotta do is post a pic or two, but I have been sort of busy with home stuff this last a week or so.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Oh no, No Problems
> 
> What I gotta do is post a pic or two, but I have been sort of busy with home stuff this last a week or so.


Good 

I am just so excited to have TYCO chassis that will look like this soon!! :woohoo:



















and the rear silicone tires from the Mattel/TYCO chassis should slip right on...oh yeah!

BZ


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK Here's a pic of the off-center axle position on the Steelie wheels. I have added this pic to the original post also. :wave:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I very seldom will say anything negative, but since the subject has been touched upon I will add a bit. I ordered 30 sets of the Steels to use on T-Jet dirt late models about a year ago. I figured that would even the cars out by having all the same wheels & tires. Well the front tires weren't even concentric & under power the front of the cars bounced right out of the slot. I contacted Phil & he questioned which tires they were......which were the ones with just two mold spots. He told me that he was aware of that and the new tires had more mold ports so as to not distort but they were using up the old stock first!! Then offered to sell me the new replacement tires. I bought them so that I could use the wheels and they were better but the wheels were still not true. They are all sitting in a box on the shelf now. That's the last of my dealings with him which is a shame because he does have a lot of good bodies and parts. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me. I guess that I never expected the poor quality since everything else I had ever bought was good quality stuff.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here is the backside of a pair of the Steelies:










Seems like the hole is centered in the back and going crooked thru the rim, coming out off-center. Sorry for the pic quality but I had to shoot this down from a standing position to get a decent focus. :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe he could sell bent rear axles with them to compensate?

You know, turn an obstacle into an opportunity?

I'm guessing from the pics that the original the mold was made from wasn't straight?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

eastside johnny said:


> I very seldom will say anything negative . . . Well the front tires weren't even concentric & under power the front of the cars bounced right out of the slot. I contacted Phil . . . He told me that he was aware of that . . . but the wheels were still not true. They are all sitting in a box on the shelf now . . .


I think a lot of us feel your pain on this exact thing. He once told me that the tires needed to be sanded and that the wheels were fine. Well I could see the wheels wobbling with a 9-volt battery before I ever put his tires on. 

I try not to talk negative also, but I think it is fair to put the info out there and let people make an informed choice.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> ...but the good news is that the set of front and rear ansens mags are good
> Doba?
> 
> ...how many sets didja sample?
> ...


Bill I have mounted up three sets and the 5-slot Ansens all seem fine. So far so good! :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*A river in Egypt*

Hmmmmmm.....so the front and back parts of a round two part mold need not be axially concentric? Really? Did I read that right?

Sounds more like ba ba ba ba ba ba ba BS.

Unless of course the innner and outer parts of body molds now neednt be indexed properly either and I missed the memo. Sounds more like complete and utter denial of a longstanding issue that is apparently going to continue into the new release.

Please say it aint so. It boggles the mind that some one who has dedicated so much artistry and dedication to our hobby cant comprehend the gravity of the QC issues with wheels. Imagine how absolutely frustrating and demoralizing it is to see all those really cool wheels and not be able to purchase them with any confidence OR recommend them to new comers and returnees to our beloved hobby.

I'd have 3R wheels on damm near all my domestic model slot cars if they could make it down the straight let alone navigate turn 1 successfully. So I dont ...cuz they wont...cuz he wont.

So sad....we would crown him King.

Doba, if yer of a mind too, shoot a video of them at low RPM, or send me those rims so I can do it. It should be part of our regular popcorn program as the topic does arise from time to time.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bill I have mounted up three sets and the 5-slot Ansens all seem fine. So far so good! :woohoo:


Thats fantastic news! They look great!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is why I love paint...*



1976Cordoba said:


> OK Here's a pic of the off-center axle position on the Steelie wheels. I have added this pic to the original post also. :wave:


Ooooooooooh Noooooooooooooooooooooo

Well I was told my order was all stock items and should be sent out right away. You can bet your Asspirator that if my Tyco goes Wobble, Wobble down the track with the NEW steelie rims you are going to here about it on this thread. 

Bob...paint is so much more dependable...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm. The guys locally use these as a class. Wonder if they used to be good and later began getting worse? I do have some upstairs that I got from the local hs and will report tomorrow on the steelies. I think I bought 6 sets.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hmm. The guys locally use these as a class. Wonder if they used to be good and later began getting worse? I do have some upstairs that I got from the local hs and will report tomorrow on the steelies. I think I bought 6 sets.


Joe maybe you are thinking of the RRR tjet wheels . . . these are a brand new release for Tyco, Tomy & AFX cars. The pics I posted were from the Tyco sets I got.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> Joe maybe you are thinking of the RRR tjet wheels . . . these are a brand new release for Tyco, Tomy & AFX cars. The pics I posted were from the Tyco sets I got.


Understood. The one's I have are probably from an earlier group and for t-jets.
My bad.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ran across this interesting wheel history...

http://hoslotracer.com/content/wheels-real-ones-first-and-amazing-ho-ones-follow


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Ran across this interesting wheel history...
> 
> http://hoslotracer.com/content/wheels-real-ones-first-and-amazing-ho-ones-follow


Interesting read. Thanks for sharing.

Now I never seen those AutoWorld wheel insert decals. Wonder if any exsist??


----------

